# Shrimp question



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't remember where I heard this but someone had said that if you have an allergy to shellfish, you can get an allergic reaction from putting your hands in a tank with shrimp in there. Personally, I think that sounds a little odd but because I am allergic to shellfish, I decided to ask everyone here if that is actually true or not.

So is that true? I would like to get some shrimp for my next tank but if it is actually true then I obviously won't get them.

Thanks.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Speaking from personal experience: despite being allergic to shrimp, I have not ran into any problem with handling live shrimp in my tank or dead shrimps when prepping a meal.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Red Fern said:


> Speaking from personal experience: despite being allergic to shrimp, I have not ran into any problem with handling live shrimp in my tank or dead shrimps when prepping a meal.


That's good to know! Thank you!


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont believe thats true.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

People are often related to the variety of muscle protein in the shrimp. I think ingestion or contact with the guts is somewhat important for a reaction. But I'm not allergic so I can't really vouch for that either.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't eat or prepare/handle shrimp but I can do tank maintenance. Maybe its the dilution. (I never a reason to touch the amanos directly.)


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

People are often *alergic*... not related. lol.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Emily6 said:


> People are often *alergic*... not related. lol.


:-k What exactly is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Red_Rose said:


> :-k What exactly is that suppose to mean?


I have no idea and post 5 doesn't make much sense either but I think you'll be okay with some shrimp in the tank.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Red_Rose said:


> :-k What exactly is that suppose to mean?


Replace the word "related" with "allergic" in post 5.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up.  If the original post was just edited then it wouldn't have been confusing.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried editing... it wouldn't let me. and spelling was never my thing. Sorry about that- hope you at least got a laugh.


----------

